# My device supports MTBSF and MTBSF ioctls ?



## minimike (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi there,

Currently I've some trouble with a Quantum Superloader 3 Tape-Library they haves a LTO-5 Tape-Drive. The device should runs with Bacula. Inside the documentation I've read



> Backward Space Record = yesno
> If Yes, the archive device supports the MTBSR ioctl to backspace records. If No, this call is not used and the device must be rewound and advanced forward to the desired position. Default is Yes for non random-access devices. This function if enabled is used at the end of a Volume after writing the end of file and any ANSI/IBM labels to determine whether or not the last block was written correctly. If you turn this function off, the test will not be done. This causes no harm as the re-read process is precautionary rather than required.
> Backward Space File = yesno
> If Yes, the archive device supports the MTBSF and MTBSF ioctls to backspace over an end of file mark and to the start of a file. If No, these calls are not used and the device must be rewound and advanced forward to the desired position. Default is Yes for non random-access devices.
> ...


How I could get the information if the operating system (FreeBSD 9.1) with the Tape-Drive supports MTBSF and MTBSF ioctls?

cheers
Darko


----------

